# Little Rat or traditional dovetail jig???



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

I was looking for a dovetail jig when I ran into the Woodrat http://www.woodrat.com/. I am just curious if any of you have used this or have herd anything about it.
Any info would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

I think it was the last Woodworkers Journal had an article that included it. I haven't used one, but I do have a Leigh D4 and it does everything I need to do. Good luck whatever you get.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

IMO it seems very expensive.
For the price they are asking you would think the demo video would be free.


----------

